# Problema con CD4017



## zap (Feb 8, 2008)

hola a todos hoy estuve haciendo en el protoboard el circuito del CD4017 con el 555 pero a la hora de conectar todo a 15V DC y se me prendian todos los leds, los leds son azules y andadn mas o menos con 2 o 3 v cada uno. ahora lo que no se es como se si el 555 me esta tirando los pulsos cada 1 o 2 segundos ya prove con el tester y nada me marca 0.8 v y cuando le doy el pote al maximo me marca 15V pero no me tira los pulsos... tambien entre en  paginas referidas al tema  y nada se me prenden todos igual jeje. gracias si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## Vick (Feb 8, 2008)

Checa el astable solo, simplemente coloca un led con su respectivo resistor a la salida para ver si esta dando los pulsos.

El 4017 tienes que llevar el pin R o reset a tierra, en la simulación en livewire si funciona si lo dejas sin conectar, pero en la realidad no.


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 8, 2008)

En el esquema que nos mostrás le faltan dos patitas al CD4017. Qué hiciste con ellas? Donde las conectaste?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola.
Prueba solo el 555, coloca un resistencia y un led entre la pata 3 y tierra.
Así podrás ver si funciona el 555.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zap (Feb 8, 2008)

ya se que los patillajes son 3,2,4,7,10,1,5,9,6,11 hay van los leds si no me equivoco, pero no se si teno que poner el 16 a positivo y cual es la masa del cd4017 ya mande 15 13 y 8 pero  tengo otro problema esta ves me prenden 5 o aveces 6 les agrego un DOC para que me digan si el circuito esta bien..


----------



## Jos1957 (Feb 8, 2008)

Además de intentar probar el 555 como te dicen mas arriba, podrías probar el 4017  en forma aislada. Desconectalo de la patita 3 del 555. La patita 14 que es la entrada de clock, andá dandole toquecitos al positivo por momentos como simulando los pulsos. Si esa parte del circuito funciona, deberían ir encendiendo los LEDs en forma secuencial. O sea, cada toque de la patita 14 con el positovo, enciendo un nuevo LED.


----------



## Vick (Feb 8, 2008)

Veamos:

Output Q0 a output Q9 son las salidas, ahi van los leds( pines 1 a 7, y 9 a 11).

Pin 8 es tierra y 16 es Vcc.

Pin 15 es reset, debes ponerlo a tierra para que el circuito funcione.

pin 14 es la entrada de clock, ahi va al pin 3 del 555.

Pin 13 es disable debes llevarlo a tierra.

Pin 12 es carry out si no lo ocupas dejalo sin conexión.

¿Esta todo bien conectado?
¿el 555 te esta dando los pulsos?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Creo que el problema viene dado por el 555! Recuerda que si una resistencia o condensador no esta haciendo contacto correctamente, el archiconocido IC no funciona!


----------



## zap (Feb 9, 2008)

hoy lo pruevo pero mas o menos asi :
de paso les dejo esta pagina http://www.neoteo.com/tabid/54/ID/746/Title/CD4017/Default.aspx?746=Title&CD4017=Default.aspx


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

El 4017 lo puedes utilizar hasta para genenar AC, como prescaler: en fin, un IC muy util!


----------



## zap (Feb 9, 2008)

los pines del integrado me tiran mas o menos 2.5v


----------



## zap (Feb 9, 2008)

chicos ya lo prove y funcionaaaaaaa. lo que tiene es que los leds no van de 1 al 10 los devo aver colocado mal se me enciende el 11 luego el 1,5,7,2,10,3,4,6,9 hasi que tendre que modificarlo despues, aparte otra cosa no hace como las luces del auto fantastico hace un circulo y cuando le doy al pote al maximo lo hace mas rapido   increible no lo van a creer pero este es mi primer circuito..gracias a todos...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2008)

hola Zap.
Mira este circuito en Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado,


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

Mira este esquema


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola.
Me equivoqué, este es más simple.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hablando del 4017B, cuando se emplea como prescaler, solo se le puede colocar una onda cuadrada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

No necesita forma cuadrada, solo requiere que cumpla con los valores de la logica (Tensiones) que estes empleando.
Seria bueno poner a la entrada del 4017 un Smith Trigger que mejore la forma de onda.

No me imagino en que cosa lo piensas emplear pero recuerda que es de baja frecuencia (5 MHz).


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Solo 5 Mhz? Pero en conjunto con otros?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2008)

La frecuencia maxima que admite un prescaler es la maxima que admite el primer divisor (5 MHz)

Creo que te adivine las intensiones de ponerlo en algun transmisor.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Shittttttttt claro que si fogonazo, acertaste! Tengo alrededor de un mes buscando un prescaler por 10 que soporte unos 160 MHz


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2008)

Preescalers, existen muchos, pero en general NO son economicos.
Si veo algo que te sirva te aviso


----------



## El nombre (Feb 10, 2008)

A altas frecuencia no hace nada un Smith Trigger. Las ondas cuadradas se transformadorrman en senoidales. Eso es debido a ... (me faltan algunos años de experiencia para contestar a eso)
Ciertamente me intriga el uso de un preescaler para esa frecuencia. Primeramente tendrias que solucionar alguna que otra pega (tambien me faltan años para ello(mas que para el anterior))


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2008)

El nombre: Lo unico que te falta aclarar es que no tienes años para mandar la cerveza que estas debiendo.

El Smith Trigger se supone iria en el 4017, que no llega a esa frecuencia.

Tengo una duda electronica: ¿ Como se les dice a los que viven en Alicante ?


----------



## El nombre (Feb 10, 2008)

Pues no va conmigo pero es "alicantinos, borrachos y finos"


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 20, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> solucionar alguna que otra pega (



¿Otra pega?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola foreros, tengo un problema con un 4017, creo que es el IC (MN4017) ya que revise lo demás! Alguna recomendacion?


----------



## zap (Mar 1, 2008)

jajaja empece yo con este tema y si no huviera sido por ustedes no habria podido hacer funcionar ese integrado pero si es el integrado cambialo y ya esta  hace este circuito: http://www.neoteo.com/tabid/54/ID/746/Title/CD4017/Default.aspx?746=Title&CD4017=Default.aspx


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aki una foto del IC! Creo que el problema es el IC debido a que probé el clock y funciona perfecto. Lo use con todas las configuraciones que tiene y nada funcionó!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

Ve al oftalmologo u optometrista, ¡¡ Urgente !


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Si, lo haré mañana a primera hora, pero luego de ir a la tienda y formar un peo bien grande a esos /&%%$$·


----------



## nideloco (Mar 2, 2008)

Jejejejeje, suele pasar.


----------



## totung (Oct 9, 2009)

Como hacer para que despues del disparo tarden un poco en apagarse tal cual el auto increible??


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola.
Publica tu circuito para tener una mejor idea de lo que deseas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## treblo (Oct 21, 2009)

hola tengo una pregunta exista la forma de conectar 20 leds?...osea para que haga la ida i la ida y la vuelta?....para eso se nesecitan 2 cd 4017?....gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 22, 2009)

Hola.
Mejor mira si puedes usar un LM3914 en cascada y en modo punto (dot),
pero necesita ser excitado con una señasl de onda triangular.
El 4017 no es el más adecuado para hacer un circuito de ida y vuelta.
Busca el foro el - auto fantastico -
Tal vez, por allí encuentrs algo que te ayude.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: con el 4514 y 4029 puede hacer 16 LEDs de ida y vuelta.


----------



## treblo (Oct 28, 2009)

ha buenisimo gracias por la respuesta elaficionado


----------



## frangigo (Jun 29, 2011)

Buenas.
Tengo un poblema soy nuevo en esto y tengo con un cd4017 por que no me funciona bien. La cuestion es que utilizo como señal de reloj un relé que lo pongo a cero o a uno haciendo que el contador suba pero el caso es que hace lo que le de la gana. Me podria decir alguien que puedo utilizar para controlar el cd4017?? en cuanto pueda subo el circuito gracias!!!


----------



## rafael fernandez v. (Nov 9, 2018)

Tengo problemas con el 4017 al conectar fuente se presenta de una manera fija en la pata 3 un voltaje de 8.8 que es el mismo que el voltaje de la fuente, tengo armado 3 en protoboard y las 3 presentan el mismo problemas el circuito es muy sencillo ya que solo uso dos salidas Q0 y Qi y como reset Q2 el generador de pulsos es el tipico 555


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2018)

rafael fernandez v. dijo:


> Tengo problemas con el 4017 al conectar fuente se presenta de una manera fija en la pata 3 un voltaje de 8.8 que es el mismo que el voltaje de la fuente, tengo armado 3 en protoboard y las 3 presentan el mismo problemas el circuito es muy sencillo ya que solo uso dos salidas Q0 y Qi y como reset Q2 el generador de pulsos es el tipico 555


¿ Tienes la impresión de que sin ver lo que armaste se puede opinar de forma seria ?
¿ Circuito ?
¿ Foto ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 10, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tienes la impresión de que sin ver lo que armaste se puede opinar de forma seria ?
> ¿ Circuito ?
> ¿ Foto ?



Aparte de eso, que es esencial.




rafael fernandez v. dijo:


> al conectar fuente se presenta de una manera fija en la pata 3 un voltaje de 8.8



Esa es la salida "0", si no cambia de estado, entonces algo tiene mal conectado.

Comprueba que el pin 3 del 555 esté conectado al pin 14 del 4017


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2018)

Esquema de lo que has montdo y fotos del montaje por ambas caras


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 10, 2018)

Hola.

La salda "0" terminal 3, siempre que se enciende el 4017 se pone en 1 ó Vcc.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Mira la hoja de datos del 4017.


----------



## WUANEJO (Jun 4, 2021)

No sabia donde preguntar, pero necesito saber si este diagrama esta bien o le falta un diodo del pin 10 al pin reset. Intento agregar un autoreset al 4017. Y que el pin.10 tambien pueda resetearlo. Pero no quiero arruinar el pin 10. Alguien me puedeAlguien ayudar por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2021)

Y si leemos el datasheet  ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 4, 2021)

Hola.

Usa el *buscador* 





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## WUANEJO (Jun 10, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si leemos el datasheet  ?


Gracias, ya probé el circuito trabaja. Muy bien


elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Usa el *buscador*
> 
> ...


Gracias ya probé el circuito no dió problema.


----------



## pacoto (Feb 19, 2022)

Buenas, mi problema consiste que el montaje se pone loco al meterlo  12V.
Es un montaje de prueba para ver la secuencia de cuatro leds,  hasta 7 V. va perfecto luego hace encendidos aleatorios e irregulares.
Alimentaba con adaptadores  conmutados, pensaba que  tenían algún fallo con pilas le ocurre lo mismo.
9 V + resistencia 1k va bien.
El generador de pulsos, me lo vendieron como igual al 555, es el 556 doble 555.
Gracias.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 19, 2022)

pacoto dijo:


> 9 V + resistencia 1k va bien.



¿ Pusiste resistencias individuales en cada LED ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2022)

¿ Diagrama ?
¿ Foto del montaje ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2022)

pacoto dijo:


> Buenas, mi problema consiste que el montaje se pone loco al meterlo  12V.
> Es un montaje de prueba para ver la secuencia de cuatro leds,  hasta 7 V. va perfecto luego hace encendidos aleatorios e irregulares.
> Alimentaba con adaptadores  conmutados, pensaba que  tenían algún fallo con pilas le ocurre lo mismo.
> 9 V + resistencia 1k va bien.
> ...


Publica el circuito que armaste


----------



## Scooter (Feb 19, 2022)

¿Que hiciste con el medio 556 que no usas?


----------



## unmonje (Feb 19, 2022)

pacoto dijo:


> Buenas, mi problema consiste que el montaje se pone loco al meterlo  12V.
> Es un montaje de prueba para ver la secuencia de cuatro leds,  hasta 7 V. va perfecto luego hace encendidos aleatorios e irregulares.
> Alimentaba con adaptadores  conmutados, pensaba que  tenían algún fallo con pilas le ocurre lo mismo.
> 9 V + resistencia 1k va bien.
> ...


Para que todo funcione bien, debes asegurarte que cada pin del chip esté bajo control.
El caso típico de inestabilidad  es la pata 5 del 555 o su equivalente en el 556.
La pata 4 RST, debes ponerla en alto si no se usa , junto con la patita 8 de alimentación en el 555, tu  debes modificalo para el 556.

Cuando se dice *bajo control*, significa  que  el pin no esté al aire. Si lleva una resistencia  o capacitor hay que ponerlo.
Junto a la pata de alimentación, debe ir al menos 1 capacitor de 0.1 microfaradio o mas cerámico, si se puede o poliéster si no queda otra opción.
Asegura te que tus 12 voltios, esten bien filtrados, no sea cosa que tenga rizado de 15 voltios.


----------



## pacoto (Feb 20, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Pusiste resistencias individuales en cada LED ?


No, una para varios


pacoto dijo:


> No, una para varios


Lo cierto es que había adquirido un montaje comercial y me daba resultados erráticos, y me puse manos a la obra. Sin mucha fe. 
Quiero controlar 3 matrices de 32 leds alta luminosidad. Es para un tema de carnaval.
He pensado en sustituir por leds alta potencia, pero con mis dotes...


Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que hiciste con el medio 556 que no usas?


pues nada, quise ponerlo en marcha pero muchos problemas juntos. 
Lo tengo hace mucho tiempo, la primer intentona fiasco total. Para escojonarse...


----------



## unmonje (Feb 20, 2022)

pacoto dijo:


> No, una para varios
> 
> Lo cierto es que había adquirido un montaje comercial y me daba resultados erráticos, y me puse manos a la obra. Sin mucha fe.
> Quiero controlar 3 matrices de 32 leds alta luminosidad. Es para un tema de carnaval.
> ...


Esto deberia funcionar  si pasas lo pines al 556 y anulas el segundo módulo del  556


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 20, 2022)

Elimina el diodo LED indicador de la salida del 556 y debería solucionarse los problema.

Si lo quieres poner toma la señal para el CLOCK del 4017 directamente del pin 5, como lo tienes conectado ahora apenas si tienes una señal de 1.8V de CLOCK porque el LED te hace de zener. Muy por debajo de lo que necesita el 4017 para tomar la señal como valida a tensiones mas grandes que 5V (Quizá mas tensión pero no encuentro las gráficas de ello, solo los parametros a 5, 10 y 15V, ya a 10V necesita al menos de una señal de 3V).


----------



## pacoto (Feb 20, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Para que todo funcione bien, debes asegurarte que cada pin del chip esté bajo control.
> El caso típico de inestabilidad  es la pata 5 del 555 o su equivalente en el 556.
> La pata 4 RST, debes ponerla en alto si no se usa , junto con la patita 8 de alimentación en el 555, tu  debes modificalo para el 556.
> 
> ...


*A *probar.
Me hacía lo mismo con 12 V. a pilas. El cableado chinorris me ha jugado alguna que otra
Muchas gracias a todos


unmonje dijo:


> Esto deberia funcionar  si pasas lo pines al 556 y anulas el segundo módulo del  556
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278414


*L*o de anular el segundo módulo, ni idea, en lo demás es que tampoco ande sobrado..
*R*eiterar mi eterna gratitud.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2022)

Hola.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

